# Chiropractor?



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My boy has been going to a chiropractor for several years. The doctor also uses laser therapy on him along with occasional acupuncture treatments. He has severe arthritis in his back and toes. I honestly believe the treatments have been keeping him mobile.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know a lot of the breeders in my area talk very highly about chiropractors for their dogs. We are even going to have one talk at our next club meeting. At the last golden specialty, they brought one in for anybody's dog that needed an adjustment.

My mother uses an acupuncturist for her 17 year old dog, and has noticed great results, I think it took a couple times before she really saw a difference.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I talked to my personal chiro about adjusting my dog and he said he would be happy to and the other dogs he adjusted were absolutely improved after an adjustment. 
I also have a chiro for my horses and they show remarkable improvement. 
As you can see, I am pro Chiropractor!
Depends on how long the spine was out of alignment as the muscles tend to pull it back out. That would explain why you would need more than one adjustment unless they just threw their back out and you got it fixed right away. 
The Chiro can explain the science much better than me.


----------



## Arggg (Jul 4, 2013)

My chiropractor refused to treat my dog because she's old and he said he might do more harm than good. It's best to start them on chiropractic when they're puppies. Unless you can find a chiropractor who specializes in animals.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Arggg said:


> My chiropractor refused to treat my dog because she's old and he said he might do more harm than good. It's best to start them on chiropractic when they're puppies. Unless you can find a chiropractor who specializes in animals.


You should only do this with a veterinarian anyway! Plus, most dogs start it when they are older and actually need it, most puppies don't need these adjustments.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

The woman that I am taking her to is a chiropractor that specializes in animals. She treats mostly dogs and horses. She owns a holistic animal clinic. She was highly recommended by my breeder. It has definitely helped her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

